# Import/export permits?!



## Mr.mate (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey guys. I used to keep a few different species of pythons, a lacey and a few dragons about 20 years ago and looking to get back into keeping a few critters again, things have come a long way since back then with color phases, crosses, etc! I've just sent away for my lic and looking to import from SA or NSW to VIC and wanted to know what the process was and what it costs?! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 22, 2017)

Import permits are issued FOC in Vic though can take 5-10 days currently to process.
Export permits would be the responsibility of the seller.

Freight costs can vary but typically expect around 90-110 per animal. Some breeders will discount on freight if you are buying multiple animals.

What is it you are looking for that you can't get in Victoria?


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 22, 2017)

NSW Export permits are obtained by the seller and cost $27 online, available immediately.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 22, 2017)

Just a standard movement advice form to import into or export out of QLD. Awesome.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 22, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Just a standard movement advice form to import into or export out of QLD. Awesome.


Only problem with them is apparently you need a computer with Word and a printer for the macros to complete the form. I have a lot of problems selling into Qld because the buyers can't complete the form on their phone or tablet, usually have to do it for them.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 22, 2017)

Strange... I just download the form straight onto my computer, fill it out and print... takes all of 3 mins.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 22, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Strange... I just download the form straight onto my computer, fill it out and print... takes all of 3 mins.


Thats because you do it on a computer and have a printer, half the new generation don't and apparently it won't work on a phone plus you have to print it.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 22, 2017)

Ahh yes generation stupid... lol


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 22, 2017)

SA export permits are organised by the seller, and cost nothing. 2 working day turn around, but they are pretty relaxed if it gets shipped in the meantime.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Dec 22, 2017)

I don’t have a printer @Yellowtail if I do need forms printed it’s 50c at the local library, perhaps you could get your customers to do the same?


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 22, 2017)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> I don’t have a printer @Yellowtail if I do need forms printed it’s 50c at the local library, perhaps you could get your customers to do the same?


The form can only be filled out digitally. They will not accept handwritten forms.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Dec 22, 2017)

Yep fill it out on pc and print off. Library should have a few public use PC’s


----------



## Wally (Dec 22, 2017)

Welcome back to the scaly fold.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 22, 2017)

welcome back to the pri-i mean -what do we call it? oh yes, Hobby.


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 22, 2017)

So do you guys and girls have to have permits to keep snakes full stop or just to move them from region to region (sorry to be nosey) is this to stop interbreeding with locality snakes and muddying the gene pool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 22, 2017)

depends on the states. every state has different laws. in our state you need a license to keep any snake, it's a very stupid licensing system though.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 22, 2017)

Licences to keep and permits to move depending on where you live. You'd think the country would have a uniform system across the board but no...


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 22, 2017)

It must be difficult to police tho as a lot of you can just go herping in your own back yards,lol 
You just need a license to keep hots in the U.K. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 22, 2017)

that's illegal unless you have a license too.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 22, 2017)

Most states require you to have training before you can keep vens/hots.


----------



## Wally (Dec 22, 2017)

richyboa72 said:


> It must be difficult to police tho as a lot of you can just go herping in your own back yards,lol
> You just need a license to keep hots in the U.K.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The licence system is open to corruption, no doubt about it.


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 22, 2017)

I suppose it’s stops some people taking endangered species from the wild that way, suppose it will always happen tho 

I have cites certificates for my Peruvian pair and a copy of there parents just in case as there endangered and no more wild caught being exported from the tumbes mountains in Peru .thats the only place there found and can a tolerate a lot cooler temps compared to most of the other boas, they parents was imported in from Germany 10yrs ago


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally (Dec 22, 2017)

richyboa72 said:


> I suppose it’s stops some people taking endangered species from the wild that way, suppose it will always happen tho
> 
> I have cites certificates for my Peruvian pair and a copy of there parents just in case as there endangered and no more wild caught being exported from the tumbes mountains in Peru .thats the only place there found and can a tolerate a lot cooler temps compared to most of the other boas, they parents was imported in from Germany 10yrs ago
> 
> ...



No. Those poaching endangered species have no interest in a license system. It is an outdated fragmented system between the states that needs revision.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 22, 2017)

no, not at all. people can easily run over endangered species on purpose and get nothing, people who are keeping them in good conditions/illegally taking them for a good cause would get fined and jailed for multiple years, quite bull imo.
[doublepost=1513939396,1513939356][/doublepost]and yeah, the people who would take the endangered species to sell almost always don't have one.


----------



## Mr.mate (Dec 26, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> What is it you are looking for that you can't get in Victoria?



Thanks for the replies guys... I live on the Vic/NSW border and travel to SA from time to time with work so these are a couple of my options at the moment but prefer to purchase in Vic if possible of course.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 26, 2017)

Most species would be available in Vic unless you are looking at a specific morph thats of limited availability.


----------

